
Electronic Doomsday for the US? - bumbledraven
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7214/electro-magnetic-pulse-emp
======
mchahn
> The result would be no communications, no transportation, no fuel, no food,
> and no water for a decade or more.

I'd like to see a reference on that. Infrastructure repair could be ramped up
in a few years. It would be like the accomplishments made in world war 2.
Things manufactured in ridiculously short times, inventions like radar and
code-cracking also happened in short times.

When in a full-blown war people get off their asses.

------
nabla9
That article is hugely exaggerating the claims in the Congressional EMP
Commission reports it is referring to.

[http://www.empcommission.org/](http://www.empcommission.org/)

~~~
bumbledraven
Please quote at least one of the article's alleged huge exaggerations and cite
the part of the report that contradicts it.

